# Happy Birthday Road Guy!



## knight1fox3 (Aug 12, 2015)

To the guy that created this place for all of us to assist other exam takers waste time and spam incessantly, HAPPY BIRTHDAY! Being a member of EB.com has been both an honor and a privilege. I myself have made quite a few friends and acquaintances here. Something I consider to be unique and most definitely not typical of other discussion boards. So thank you for that. Hopefully you can kick back later today with either some CABs or margaritas or better yet, BOTH!

:happybday: :multiplespotting:

Oh, and when I search G-o-o-g-l-e images for "Road Guy", I get this, LOL:


----------



## MetsFan (Aug 12, 2015)

Happy birthday!

Hope your day is as good as my son's was yesterday


----------



## kevo_55 (Aug 12, 2015)

Happy birthday RG!


----------



## Supe (Aug 12, 2015)




----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 12, 2015)

happy birthday!


----------



## engineergurl (Aug 12, 2015)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 12, 2015)




----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 12, 2015)

Happy Birthday RG. Please don't ban me yet.


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 12, 2015)

knight1fox3 said:


>


"Behind Every Bad Man is A Good Woman." Isn't that called "pegging?"


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Aug 12, 2015)




----------



## P-E (Aug 12, 2015)

If it wasn't for Road Guy I'd be working right now. Thanks RG. Happy Birthday!


----------



## YMZ PE (Aug 12, 2015)

Happy birthday you magnificent bastard!


----------



## akwooly (Aug 12, 2015)

happy birthday!


----------



## envirotex (Aug 12, 2015)

Happy Birthday! [emoji512]


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Aug 12, 2015)

Happy Birthday, thanks for the hours of spam when I could be working :/


----------



## Ble_PE (Aug 12, 2015)

Happy birthday old man!!! :happybday:


----------



## Dark Knight (Aug 12, 2015)

Feliz Cumpleaños a nuestro Fearless Leader.


----------



## MA_PE (Aug 12, 2015)

Hope is a great one!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 12, 2015)

Ble_PE said:


> Happy birthday old man!!! :happybday:






Guest_Ble_PE


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 12, 2015)

No fucks are being given today


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Aug 12, 2015)

You hear that Matt ^^

Now's your chance!


----------



## FLBuff PE (Aug 12, 2015)

Happy birthday, RG!


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 12, 2015)

Ramnares P.E. said:


> You hear that Matt ^^
> 
> Now's your chance!


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Aug 12, 2015)

Happy B-Day!!???


----------



## Guest_matt267 (Aug 12, 2015)

Wait. What happaned???


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Aug 12, 2015)

Happy birthday!!!!!


----------



## FLBuff PE (Aug 12, 2015)

Guest_matt267 said:


> Wait. What happaned???


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 12, 2015)




----------



## cement (Aug 12, 2015)

HB RG!


----------



## BLG923PE (Aug 12, 2015)

Happy Birthday, RG!!!


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Aug 13, 2015)

Happy Birthday RG!


----------



## csb (Aug 13, 2015)

Happy birthday, RG!


----------



## Krakosky (Aug 13, 2015)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## Lumber Jim (Aug 20, 2015)

Happy unbelievably belated birthday. All I can say at this point is that I hope you are still recovering from it!!!


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 20, 2015)

8 days later and not so much as a fucking cake!


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 20, 2015)

RG's dream birthday:


----------



## csb (Aug 20, 2015)

Road Guy said:


> 8 days later and not so much as a fucking cake!




Blasphemy!


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 20, 2015)

matt267 said:


> RG's dream birthday:


oh that scene is so disgusting...


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Aug 20, 2015)

Road Guy said:


> 8 days later and not so much as a fucking cake!


Are you my doppelganger? 
Sorry to hear that.


----------

